# Really in need of advice - Natural Killers Ireland



## STB (Sep 26, 2011)

Does anyone know if/where you can have the natural killers blood test done in Ireland? I rang the SIMs clinic but was told you need a consultation to register before they will do them (and the first appt is Nov!). I had my treatment in London (ARGC) and have made 4 trips in 4 weeks back and forth. I have 24/7 sickness though and if I could have the bloods done here in Ireland it would make life a lot easier. I wonder can anyone help? Thanks so much.


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi there,

the only place i know in ire is the sims , i travelled over to dr gorgy in london to have mine done, sorry im not more help hopefully someone else might have another option.
rosebud


----------



## STB (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for getting back to me. I appreciate your help.


----------



## mccrea74 (Apr 18, 2011)

STB said:


> Does anyone know if/where you can have the natural killers blood test done in Ireland? I rang the SIMs clinic but was told you need a consultation to register before they will do them (and the first appt is Nov!). I had my treatment in London (ARGC) and have made 4 trips in 4 weeks back and forth. I have 24/7 sickness though and if I could have the bloods done here in Ireland it would make life a lot easier. I wonder can anyone help? Thanks so much.


Dr Gorgy will send you the blood bottles to do this but will charge you his initial consultation fee. Get the blood taken locally on monday morning (at your GP?) and courier back to london for tues morning. They r then sent to chicago


----------

